# Telecolumbus: Erfahrungen - Providerwechsel Juni 2011



## K3n$! (15. Januar 2011)

Heyho Leute,


wir wollen zum Juni 2011 unseren Anbieter wechseln, weil uns 65€ für Fernsehen, Telefon und Internet zu viel sind.

Aktuell nutzen wir das Angebot der Telekom.
-> T-Home Entertain Comfort mit VDSL 50

Jetzt dachte ich mir, wir könnten ja zum Kabel-DSL wechseln, weil das so oft gelobt wird.
Nur ist bei uns das Monopol an Telecolumbus (Tele Columbus Homepage) vergeben.
Nach einigen Recherchen hab ich bisher nicht so viel Positives gelesen.

Wie sieht es mit euch aus ? Habt ihr Telecolumbus ? Was könnt ihr zu dem Anbieter sagen ? Wie ist der Service ?

Momentan sind wir eigentlich recht zufrieden. Jedoch spinnt das Fernsehrsignal öfters mal, Klötzchenbildung, etc. 

Daher würden wir uns für den Tarif entscheiden:

Tele Columbus - Kombi-Angebote - 3er-Kombi - Überblick

Wenn ich dann für 10€ pro Monat auf 32k DSL upgrade, muss ich da noch zusätzliche Kosten beachten ? 
Volumentarif ? Fair-use-Policy ? Analoger Kabelanschluss ?

Wie sieht das bei digitalem Kabel aus ? Brauch ich da irgendwelche Receiver, Smartcards oder sonst irgendwas ? Bin da in der letzten Zeit von abgekommen durch den Media Receiver der dt. Telekom, den ich aber nicht so super fand.

Ich hab in meinem TV einen DVB-C Receiver. Reicht der für das digitale Fernsehen mit HD ? 

Und wie sieht das mit dem Ping aus ? Ich spiele öfters Ego-Shooter im Netz, da ist ein niedrieger Ping wichtig. 


Fragen über Fragen.

Edith wollte noch was:
Ich hab gerade im Kundencenter geguckt:
Mein Vertrag läuft bis 1.7. 
Ich habe aber 2009 schon seit 1. Juni DSL bekommen. Weil die bei mir aber hier zu doof waren, nach 2 Wochen VDSL zu schalten, verzögerte sich das bis zum 1.7. Kann man was machen oder ist das rechtsgültig ?


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## K3n$! (17. Januar 2011)

Hat bisher keiner Erfahrungen mit Telecolumbus machen können ?


----------



## robbe (17. Januar 2011)

Sieht nicht so aus. Ich hab allerdings 3 Jahre Erfahrung mit Primacom, das ist ja quasi die Schwesterfirma von Telecolumbus. Dort hatte ich aber auch nur Internet und Telefon.
Meine Erfahrungen waren eigentlich meistens Positiv. Gebuchte Geschwindigkeit war fast immer voll da, Ausfälle gab es so gut wie nie und Ping war auch in Ordung. Bloß im Jahr 2007 gab es mal eine Zeit in der der Ping ab 17 Uhr Abends jenseits von Gut und Böse war. Zocken war absolut nicht mehr möglich, Surfen auch nur eingeschränkt. Das Problem trat ca 2 volle Monate lang auf und zwar im gesamten Netz des Anbieters.
Seit dem gab es aber zum Glück nie wieder Probleme.

Mehr kann ich dir leider nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2011)

Der Internetspeed bei Kabel KANN gut sein, aber auch nicht so dolle. Dann wäre das u.U. nicht besser als bei der T-Com, wenn man "nur" DSL16k nimmt - da kostet ja dann DSL (per Kabel isses nur VoiceOverIP, was ins Festnetz vermittelt wird) + echtes Festnetz + TV nur noch 45€ und nicht 65€.

Du darfst bei dem Kabel-Angebot nämlich nicht übersehen bei der Überschrift "Digital TV Basic" => "_Wenn Sie schon einen Analogen Kabelanschluss in der Wohnung bzw. im Haus haben..."_ dh. die Kosten für das 3er-Paket kommt DAZU, man muss aber auch noch die Grundgebühr für analoges Kabel bezahlen, was bei dem Anbieter 15€ sind.


Hast Du denn mal die Verfügbarkeit gecheckt, recht oben bei Deinem Link?


----------



## AMD (17. Januar 2011)

Telecolumbus war doch glaube nur in Berlin vorhanden oder? Wohne nämlich in Berlin und unten im Hausflur hängt glaube Werbung von denen

Jedenfalls heißt das, das du auch in Berlin wohnst und mal ernsthaft: Warum kein DVB-T?
Hab öfter mal gehört, dass das manche nicht wollen wegen schlechter Bildqualität aber das kann ich absolut widerlegen^^
Ich habe eine kleine Miniantenne hinten am TV dran (42" LED) und das Bild ist Top! Ob ich eine DVD gucke oder DVB-T gucke - man sieht keinen Unterschied... 1080p ist natürlich nen Tick besser...

Ich würde daher davon abraten und evtl. was anderes suchen...


----------



## K3n$! (17. Januar 2011)

@robbe: Wie war der Ping so ?

Aktuell habe ich ~30ms zu heise.de
Habe eigentlich immer nur gutes gehört, dass bei Kabel der Ping niedrig sein soll.

@Herbboy: Der Verfügbarkeitscheck sagt, dass bei mir sogar 100Mbit/s möglich wären. Die hatten hier letztes Jahr in der Nebenstraße die Kabel aufgerissen, kann daher sein, dass nun neue Kabel vorhanden sind, die die 100Mbit/s mitmachen.

16k DSL ist bei mir leider nicht verfügbar. Per ADSL kommt nur 2800 ungefähr und per VDSL die vollen 50. 

Sprich wenn ich dann den Kabelanschluss nehme mit 16000er DSL. 
Dazu dann noch einen Receiver für meine Mutter mitbestelle, weil sie keinen DVB-C Tuner hat, dann kommen nochmal 3€ drauf.
Und dann muss ich noch den analogen Kabelanschluss buchen ?
hmm.
Dann bin ich bei 48€ mit 16k DSL.
Allerdings auch mit 10HD Sendern wie RTLHD und Pro7HD. Das reizt mich irgendwie schon.
Aber um die Sender gucken zu können, brauch ich doch so eine CI+ Karte oder ?
Wie viel kostet sowas ?

Bekommt man die kostenlos zum Anschluss dazu ?


Edit @AMD: Jo wohne in Berlin und bei mir ist auch son Zettel im Hausflur 
Wohnst du bei mir im Haus ?  

Naja bei DVB-T gibt es ja manche Sender wie z.B. DMAX nicht. Die Qualität ist endweder super oder gar nicht, da das Signal ja digital ausgestrahlt wird.


Edit#2: Wenn wir schon bei DVB-T sind, könnte ich auch nur DSL + Telefon bestellen und mir somit die Kabel-analog-kosten sparen ?


----------



## robbe (17. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie der Ping war, wohne schon ne weile woanders. War aber auf alle Fälle völlig ausreichend. Hab immer auf nem Niederländischen Server CSS gezockt und hatte da mit meiner 3000er Leitung meistens 20-50ms. Ich könnt ja morgen mal meine Mutter beauftragen, das sie mal Heise.de anpingen soll.


----------



## K3n$! (17. Januar 2011)

Das wäre super.


----------



## AMD (17. Januar 2011)

Interessant 

Aber im gleichen Haus scheinbar nicht... per ADSL kamen bei mir max. 1,8Mbit an! Jetzt mit VDSL volle 50Mbit 

Du kannst auch nur Telefon + Internet bestellen aber das finde ich preislich nicht so attraktiv!
Ich habe einen 1und1 VDSL Anschluss mit 50.000 und bezahle 35€ im Monat (inkl. Flatrate für Telefon und Internet versteht sich)
Ich finde das ist ein sehr guter Preis und das TV Bild ist auch top bei mir ^^ da kann ich echt nicht meckern 

Bei Telecolumbus kostet die 16kflat (Telefon + Internet) 30€ ... die 5€ mehr bei 1und1 für 50k sind meines erachtens fair 


Ps. Wohne in der nähe vom Frankfurter Tor^^ und du?


----------



## K3n$! (17. Januar 2011)

Weiter östlich  nähe UKB, quasi Einflugsschneise ^^

Naja, 1und1, das ist so ne Sache für sich.
Das Unternehmen hat bei uns leider einen sehr schlechten Ruf.

Hatte auch schon überlegt, ob ich nicht wieder VDSL nehme und dann eben bei einem anderen Provider, aber 1&1 fällt raus, Vodafone hat 24 Monate Laufzeit (bin in einem jahr raus, wenn der Vertrag ausläuft) und Alice bietet an unserer Adresse noch kein VDSL an, obwohl wir hier schon von der T-Com VDSL haben.


----------



## AMD (17. Januar 2011)

1und1 nutzt als Carrier halt die Telekom aber Alice eben nicht^^
Ich meine mit 1und1 kann man echt nix falsch machen. Ich finde in der Vergangenheit war da teilweise echt nicht alles in Ordnung aber die haben sich wirklich gebessert^^
Ich bin auch im 1und1 Kundenforum und helfe da teilweise bei Problem und ich muss echt sagen, wenns Probleme gibt sind die 1und1 Mitarbeitet wirklich sehr nett!

Als ich hier einen ADSL Vertrag hatte bei 16k hab ich erstmal gemerkt, dass nur 1,8 Mbit bekommen. 
Hab dann mit 1und1 geredet und man bot mir dann an, meinen Vertrag aufzulösen und ich bekomme VDSL (Vertrag lief noch 23 Monate ).
Die alte FritzBox durfte ich trotzdem behalten und hab auch eine 7390 bekommen (kostet neu noch ca. 200€) und alles for free.
Ich kanns nur empfehlen und wenns Probleme gibt, hat meistens wirklich das Rosa T schuld! Ich weiss wovon ich da rede ^^


Aber das musst du entscheiden!
Ich würde dir jedenfalls raten mal eine kleine DVB-T Antenne zu kaufen (20-30€) und schau dir das Bild bei dir zuhause an! Wenns dir nicht gefällt dann kannst du die Antenne ja jederzeit zurückbringen (14 Widerrufsrecht ).
Ich hatte mir damals von MSI so eine USB-Stick mit Antenneneingang gekauft mit DVB-T Antenne... eig. voll billig.. die Antenne ist 10cm hoch und unten magnetisch. Die klebt jetzt hinten am Fernseher und joa top bild^^

Internet musst du halt schauen! Es kann sein, dass ein anderer Carrier mehr Leistung liefern kann als die Telekom! Es gibt eine DSLAM Karte für google earth (einfach mal googlen). Dort werden alle Verteiler angezeigt.
Einfach mal schauen welcher am nächsten bei dir dran ist und herrausfinden von welchem Carrier! Wenn er näher ist als dein alter und vom anderen Carrier kann das auch mit 16k besser  werden!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2011)

@K3n$: als, nen analogen Kabelanschluss musst Du auch für DVB-C haben, das ist einfach der Grundanschluss, damit man überhaupt TV per Kabel hat. Da kommen dann also 15€ pro Monat dazu. Ist aber natürlich immer noch weniger als VDSL+Entertain-TV

Wegen HD: die privaten kosten halt nochmal Extra, jedenfalls geht aus der telecolumseite nicht hervor, dass die inklusive sind, sondern da steht nur "_Öffentlich-rechtliche Programme werden unverschlüsselt ausgestrahlt... _.", also indirekt heißt das, dass die Privaten erst mit ner entsprechenden Karte gehen, ABER zumindest GIBT es die im Netz von telecolumbus - das ist nämlich alles andere als üblich, die privaten per HD gibt es kaum im Kabelnetz. Daher gibt es auch wenig Auswahl bei Receivern, die CI+ haben. Ein LCD-TV mit CI+ würde auch gehen.

Ich halte davon aber eh nix, denn die paar Filme, die auch in HD gesendet werden, die würd ich dann lieber in ner Videothek leihne und Werbung schauen, wann ICH will.


----------



## Wired (18. Januar 2011)

DSL hab ich über ein Kabelmodem und der Vertrag für geht über Bluecable->EWT->Telecolumbus, soll heißen das ich den Vertrag schon hab als Telecolumbus noch den Namen Bluecable hatte (is schon sehr lang her), jedenfalls hab ich nichts zu beanstanden außer das mein Kabelmoden ab und zu (aber selten) ganz schon heiß wird. als Paket hab ich only Internet und zwar DSL 6000.

Wie der Service bei TC is kann ich leider nich sagen da ich ihn eigentlich noch nie in Anspruch nehmen musste. Ahso... seit ende letztes Jahr hab ich auch HDTV (Komplett Paket) vertraglich auch bei TC und die Auswahl ähnlich wie bei Kabel Deutschland nur ein bisschen kleiner.


----------



## K3n$! (18. Januar 2011)

Also preislich ist 1&1 natürlich nicht verkehrt. 
Aber hat Marcel D'Avis nicht im Fernsehen irgendwas von "keiner Mindestvertragslaufzeit" gesprochen ?
Wenn ich jetzt VDSL50 buchen wollte, steht dort 24 Monate Laufzeit 

@AMD: Kannst du mir mal diese Karte mit den DSLAM's zeigen, ich hab nur die Netzabdenkung gefunden, jedoch ohne die Kästen und Provider.

CI+ habe ich, jedoch bräuchte ich dann ja die Karte  Die kostet direkt von TC 80€.

Kennt ihr einen guten und zugleich günstigen DVB-T Empfänger ?
Wenn möglich sollte man den auch an einen DVD-Recorder anschließen können.

TC als DSL Alternative erscheint mir zunehmend als zu teuer.


----------



## robbe (18. Januar 2011)

Also Ping zu Heise sind 34ms, aber wie ich sehe bist du sowieso nicht mehr so an Tele Columbus interresiert. Das sie teuer sind, stimmt leider. TC und Primacom wurden Preismäßig schon vor Jahren von den anderen Anbietern überholt und scheinen auch nichts dagegen machen zu wollen.

Meinst du diese Karte im Anhang? (für google Earth)


----------



## K3n$! (18. Januar 2011)

Ahh danke für die Karte.
Sind rund 950m Luftlinie bis zum nächsten Verteiler, also rote Stecknadel


----------



## AMD (18. Januar 2011)

Hab jetzt leider kein google earth drauf aber joa... könnte passen mit den Stecknadeln 

950m sind natürlich nicht kabelweg unter der Erde...

Ich fasse einfach mal kurz zusammen wie ich es an deiner Stelle machen würde:
Fernsehen komplett über DVB-T laufen lassen! DMax oder auf MTV/Viva kann man denke ich gut verzichten!
Internet von 1und1 nehmen (Ich kann es nur preislich empfehlen - habe es schon an 4 Leuten weiter empfohlen und die sind sehr zufrieden)!
Die Frage ist natürlich, ob du nun den VDSL 50.000 Anschluss nimmst oder einen 16k probierst...
Ich würde natürlich den 50k Anschluss nehmen, weil da weisst du das auch 50.000 ankommen und 35€ gehen meiner Meinung nach noch! Vorher waren es ja 60 oder 65€ (?!) bei der Telekom und das ist schon eine gute Besserung.
Bei 16.000 ist natürlich die Gefahr das du wieder langsamer wirst also vllt. mit 3Mbit rumdümpelst


----------



## K3n$! (18. Januar 2011)

Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde ich das auch so machen 

Nur kann man bei DVB-T auch aufnehmen ?

Wir hatten aktuell nun einmal den Komfort, dass wir 4 Sachen gleichzeitig gucken konnten, also von der Leitung her. So konnten wir 2 Sender parallel gucken und gleichzeitig zwei weitere Aufnehmen. 

Wie ist das bei DVB-T ? Kann man da auch so etwas machen ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Januar 2011)

> Wie ist das bei DVB-T ? Kann man da auch so etwas machen ?



Es gibt DVB-T Reciever mit einer HDD


----------



## Sturmi (18. Januar 2011)

Kleiner Nachtrag, nur das es nicht zur Verwirrung kommt. Auf der Google Earth Karte sind nur Hauptverteiler eingetragen, keine Outdoor-DSLAMS. (Zumindest in der Gegend die ich mir angeschaut habe, da ich die kenne)


----------



## K3n$! (19. Januar 2011)

Wo liegt der Unterschied ?
Habe mal gehört, dass die Telekom außerdem nur VDSL bis zu einer Leitungslänge von 850m schaltet.


----------



## Sturmi (19. Januar 2011)

Mit Outdoor-DSLAMs können zu große Entfernungen vom Hauptverteiler überbrückt werden. Man zieht Glasfaser vom Hauptverteiler bis zum Outdoor-DSLAM, und erst dort wird das DSL dann zugeschalten. Vom DSLAM zum Kunden gehts dann ganz normal per Kupfer-Leitung.

Kleiner Vergleich:
Ich wohne etwa 5 Km von dem nächsten Hauptverteiler weg, d.h. ich würde vllt allerhöchstens 1000er DSL bekommen, eher weniger. Da aber 300m vor meiner Haustür ein Outdoor-DSLAM steht, ist es für mich als ob der Hauptverteiler nur 300m weg wäre. Leider noch kein VDSL in unserem Outdoor, aber immerhin 16000er DSL.

So sehen die Dinger als aus (gibt durchaus auch größere)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbe (19. Januar 2011)

Eine Karte mit Outdoor-DSLAMs hab ich leider nicht gefunden, würde mich aber auch mal interessieren.


----------



## AMD (19. Januar 2011)

Wenn du in der Stadt wohnst passen meist die Verteilerstellen ganz gut... Da werden eher weniger DSLAMs hingestellt... nur VDSL gibts eig. an vielen ecken in Berlin...


----------



## K3n$! (19. Januar 2011)

Also so ne Kästen von der Telekom gibt es bei uns überall.
Der nächste steht zum Beispiel 100-150m entfernt.


----------



## Marcoco (8. Oktober 2012)

Telecolumbus macht kein Spaß!! zuerst telefonische fehlberaten, dann nicht dazu fähig den Anschluss zu legen und am Ende läuft nix! Außer zwei Abbuchungen auf meinem Konto und nerviger nicht enden wollender Schriftverkehr^^ Obwohl die keine Leistung erbracht haben und im Vertrag eideutig steht, dass erst abgebucht wird wenn der Anschluss steht, buchen die ab und drohen damit dass ich die Storno-Gebühr zahlen muss falls ich der Lastschrift widerspreche. Nervtöter!!!!


----------

